# Destin--- Anybody been out near Mingo Ridge/Ozark trolling??



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like were going to make a run out Saturday Aug. 6th out to the Mingo Ridge/ Ozark area and do some trolling. Has anyone been out there lately? If so how was the Wahoo bite?? What does the water look like( green, green/blue?) Will post a report next Monday.. Also might try to do a little AJ fishing on the Ozark.. So anyone have any Intel?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

let me know how you do, I want to run out there next week as well. Are you going to try to bottom fish at all? I'm sure there's some nice ajs on the ozark now.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

*mingo*

Mingo ridge was marking some good schools of AJs last week, Ozark had some but most were scattered. Let me Know how you do on the wahoo, catch em up.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah gonna stop off around Mingo ridge and do some drops. Haven't fished out there much so not real confident with that area yet. Any one have any numbers there that mark up on the bottom machine?? Might troll some there too and see if i can find some decent ledges to drop on. Do you guys anchor their or just drift fish it???

Bigrick when you headed out?? We will hopefully be there Saturday in my 23' Mako Inboard. i stay on 16/68


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not sure yet, depends on the seas I guess. I don't fish that area much either but want to go find some legal AJs and figured it would be a good spot to start. I would drift, a lot of people have told me that most of the best stuff they find out there is when they drift off the wreck and stumble upon nice fish and structure. Good trolling out that way too. If I go saturday I'll let you know, I'm in a 23' boat too so having someone to go with would be nice.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I trolled a few miles west of there on Saturday, between the Southeast Edge and the western most Funnel spot. We didn't see a whole lot. I'd like to know how you do if you go. Next time I go that far I want to troll from the Southeast Edge all the way to Mingo Ridge.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

> What does the water look like( green, green/blue?)


Greenish blue and pretty clear...


----------

